

Dribbble and how YOU are ruining it - joshuahornby
http://joshhornby.co.uk/blog/dribbble/#

======
lutusp
What? a shortage of visitors represents a fault in the visitors? This is a
recipe for creeping and progressive obscurity. Think of real reasons why there
are so few visitors. There certainly are such reasons, and "defective
visitors" is not on the list.

~~~
joshuahornby
This isn't about vistors but more about the feedback those vistors give.

~~~
lutusp
Any explanation that depends on blaming the visitors and their behaviors is
bound to fail.

